# New Wii Colour Incoming



## HaniKazmi (Oct 10, 2011)

Nintendo today announced the first of their new Wii bundles that will be introduced in the run-up to Christmas. The new bundle contains one of the new Wii models, this time in a blue colour, along with a Wii Remote Plus and copy of Mario & Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games for Wii.

The new bundle will be released on 18 November, although pricing has not yet been announced. Nintendo have also promised that more Wii bundles will be announced as we approach the festive season.


 Source


Bit late I think, The Wii's already at the end of its life. ALthough who would have guessed a Nintendo console would be themed after sonic ten years ago?


----------



## tagzard (Oct 10, 2011)

They are still selling wiis after they anounced the wii u? Bold move nintendo.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 10, 2011)

Quick and very easy way to earn another ton of money, they'll make millions of pure profit with this bundle, guaranteed. Can't blame them for releasing such a package.....

This is the Wii without any GC possibilities by the way, just pointing that out.


----------



## coolness (Oct 10, 2011)

tagzard said:


> They are still selling wiis after they anounced the wii u? Bold move nintendo.


i think that they created to mush wii games and wii systems and they want to get ride of them xd


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 10, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> who would have guessed a Nintendo console would be themed after sonic ten years ago?


QFT
I was a child during the "bit wars", this is so weird for me lol


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

Light blue?
They should have gone with dark blue.
Maybe the colour that sonic is using.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow, a new colour! What a groundbreaking and innovative new feature. This will certainly revolutionize the gaming industry. Nintendo, you did it again!


----------



## coolness (Oct 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Light blue?
> They should have gone with dark blue.
> Maybe the colour that sonic is using.


Dark blue will be interesting yes


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 10, 2011)

soulx said:


> Wow, a new colour! What a groundbreaking and innovative new feature. This will certainly revolutionize the gaming industry. Nintendo, you did it again!


I think in about 4-5 years sony and microsoft will steal nintedo's great idea and make their consoles blue.


----------



## B-Blue (Oct 10, 2011)

I clicked this topic hoping the new color is gold (to go with the limited edition Zelda Wii remote), but fuck.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, a new colour! What a groundbreaking and innovative new feature. This will certainly revolutionize the gaming industry. Nintendo, you did it again!
> ...


Exactly. They'll just copy Nintendo's idea and claim it as their own innovation. Damn them all to hell!


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 10, 2011)

B-Blue said:


> I clicked this topic hoping the new color is gold (to go with the limited edition Zelda Wii remote), but fuck.








Go bug the Queen for one  .


----------



## prowler (Oct 10, 2011)

aha blue for sonic yet it isn't getting sonic generations.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

This is just greed right here, they could of made the Wii color Blue for Sonic Colors. No, Nintendo just exploiting the fans like they have been doing all this time. Granted SEGA did the same thing when it came to releasing those mediocre Sonic games.

A console that's about to get replace within the next few months before the big dispute of the Wii U in 2012, Nintendo is just being greedy.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 10, 2011)

Did want until


Satangel said:


> This is the Wii without any GC possibilities by the way, just pointing that out.


Now it's a failure.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> A console that's about to get replace within the next few months before the big dispute of the Wii U in 2012, Nintendo is just being greedy.


They're doing what they do best, make money. What did you expect? Iwata isn't Willy Wonka and Nintendo isn't the chocolate factory.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 10, 2011)

soulx said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > A console that's about to get replace within the next few months before the big dispute of the Wii U in 2012, Nintendo is just being greedy.
> ...



Yeah you're right, it just a cheap tactic to make extra cash by using a gimmick (skin change) so they can have a reason to expand of its shelf-life! Then again if Nintendo fanboys like to buy anything new from them then hooray for exploitation!
The Wii U is coming out, plus there's no GC capability? I hope it's cheap like $99.99 cheap not over that much!

@Hankchill - Exactly my point! Everyone owns a freaking Wii right now and just buying another one at this point is splurging your money.


----------



## hankchill (Oct 10, 2011)

I guess Nintendo doesn't understand, that even if you polish a turd, it's still a turd.

In this case they are putting a new colour plastic on the Wii. Big Deal. Everyone already owns one


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 10, 2011)

B-Blue said:


> I clicked this topic hoping the new color is gold (to go with the limited edition Zelda Wii remote), but fuck.


Would make sense...

Get Nintendo to make the wii u gold. 

Looks like it matches the 3DS color...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 10, 2011)

kind of silly to get angry/frustrated over another wii color, isn't it?

if everyone already has a wii then they've no need for another.  if someone doesn't yet have a wii then this is a nice opportunity to pick one up.

just as there are nintendo fanboys, there are also nintendo haters...  they are not a non-profit organization, nor is any other game company.

children are childish.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 10, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> kind of silly to get angry/frustrated over another wii color, isn't it?
> 
> if everyone already has a wii then they've no need for another.  if someone doesn't yet have a wii then this is a nice opportunity to pick one up.
> 
> ...



You, my good sir, have your head on straight.

Why is everyone hating on Nintendo? So they release a new color because the new S&MatOG is coming out. THEY MUST BE GREEDY BASTARDS!!!! Chances are this will cost about the same as any other Wii bundle out there.

TBH I think Nintendo is using all of these Wii reskins and such as a fallback in case the WiiU doesn't turn out so great. At least they have some sort of plan unlike when the 3DS came out.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 10, 2011)

to add...

as was mentioned earlier, this is likely the budget console that lacks the GC support.  this will be cheap.

also, is a long delayed release of a new color or "updated" system anything new for nintendo?  gameboy?  gba?  gamecube? ds?  dsi?  3ds?

seriously...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 10, 2011)

It is the new Wii with no Gamecube compatibility?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> It is the new Wii with no Gamecube compatibility?


Yeah.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 10, 2011)

I am sad.


----------



## Windaga (Oct 10, 2011)

DAMN THEM FOR GIVING ME CHOICES.

Oh wait.

I don't like this particular color - it's a bit too bright for me. I'll stick with my launch white color.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 10, 2011)

This looks like the same shade of blue as the DSi version. I think it works for the DSi but not for Wii -- it looks cheap and childish.

I bet it comes packed with an evil new firmware too.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 10, 2011)

It's not Sonic blue, but it's a nice blue.
But no GC capabilities? That's a shame.

Ironically of all the systems to receive Sonic Generations, it's not the Wii.
No, no the real irony is Nintendo celebrating Sonic with a special edition console! Nobody 20 years ago would've seen that coming!


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 10, 2011)

With the new model I believe I will be able to make a hand held. This color will be the one I use!


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 10, 2011)

tagzard said:


> They are still selling wiis after they anounced the wii u? Bold move nintendo.


It is a very good move actually.

Its really cheap for them to produce them so a very low risk indeed, they're still making a lot of profit on each console even at the lower price and sales are still good especially for a console that hasn't really got that else for those who don't have a Wii. There are still people on the fence about getting one and even then those who this bundle is aimed at may not know or care about a Wii U.

Personally I'd just grab a second hand one for £40 and still have more functionality.


----------



## lostdwarf (Oct 10, 2011)

SONIC
and
MARIO
on the cover of ONE console. 

This will sell millions and billions and trillions.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 10, 2011)

The Black one looks allot better than Blue. They should have gone for another color.


----------



## 310301288 (Oct 11, 2011)

the light blue looks kinda girly, but i like how they made a new bundle pack. they should have made it a lil bit darker in the shade of blue cuz sonic isnt baby blue. he's more royal.


----------



## Nujui (Oct 11, 2011)

I think it would look better in Dark Blue.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 11, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


>


Nobody will complain about that one being bundled with Skyward Sword, eh... EH?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 11, 2011)

i've already got a blue wii


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 11, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, a new colour! What a groundbreaking and innovative new feature. This will certainly revolutionize the gaming industry. Nintendo, you did it again!
> ...



Sony did it before Nintendo with the blue PS1, and the metallic blue PS2 (along with a baby blue color also), and of course the blue PS3 slims.

That's just Sony. That's not counting the Blue-green Hello-Kitty Dreamcast, the Transparent Blue Code Veronica Collectors Edition console bundle, and let's not forget the classy as hell blue Game Gear (Also before Nintendo's plethora of colored handhelds)

Hey, Microsoft even got into the game before this! Anyone remember the Kasumi-san Blue Xbox? It was bundled with DOA Ultimate. Only 5000 were ever made.

Now, please stop acting like Nintendo invented everything Video Games, and get realistic for once.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 11, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



Umm...I think he was being sarcastic...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 11, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > FireGrey said:
> ...



I considered that, but this is FireGrey we are talking about, here.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 11, 2011)

TwinRetro said:


> I considered that, but this is FireGrey we are talking about, here.


Considering that he said that in response to my obviously sarcastic post, it should be apparent that he wasn't serious.


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 11, 2011)

It's clearly not the Sonic blue. But it's a nice baby blue (that does look a little girly) and honestly, if you were an average n00b and you didn't have a Wii, would you rather get a regular Wii or this limited edition bundle Wii?

p.s. buy wii, paint blue

problem solved


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 11, 2011)

I already have a blue Wii so... meh.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 11, 2011)

The WII is still selling?!?

...........huh


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, the Wii is still selling. There are still some good games coming out for it and the system is so bad ass! BTW anybody got a wired sensor bar they are willing to give away?


----------



## Snailface (Oct 11, 2011)

New model/bundle for the US dropping on Oct 23: (it's the GC stripped version)






source
http://www.neogaf.co...ad.php?t=448139
(somebody will make this a separate news story and not give me any credit, just watch  )


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 11, 2011)

Snailface said:


> New model/bundle for the US dropping on Oct 23: (it's the GC stripped version)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it looks like the US is fraked. Knew they were coming but a guy could hope, right? I wonder how hackable these things will be and if dios-mios will work properly with these systems.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2011)

the blue one looks like shit.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 11, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:


> the blue one looks like shit.



I think the blue one looks cute. What bothers me is that Nintendo is giving away the Mario Galaxy soundtrack with the black system when the Wii doesn't even have a CD-ROM laser. Seriously, they could have just given away the soundtrack on a SD card in both .mp3 and .aac format to promote the usage of the photo channel. Also, that stupid Wii+Internet video, instead of making that a channel, they could also stick that on the SD card. It's not like the Photo Channel cant play music and videos, it just doesn't do it very well. I'm surprised that nobody has tried to modify the Photo Channel to add true media support.


----------



## joeylamngam (Oct 11, 2011)

LightyKD said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > the blue one looks like shit.
> ...



That's why we have the homebrew channel. 

About the included SMG soundtrack, they had a thought behind it. They want u to pop in the disc in ur pc, extract it to mp3 files, go get some snacks in between progress, return to ur seat, put the music on ur sd card, shove it in ur wii and yay... U now have some BG music to ur photos.  
Sounds like alot of work. 

But on topic, the blue color...   meh adds more variety in color decision (lawl), but nothing I'll bother with


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 11, 2011)

So any price announced? I expect cheaper with the lack of certain parts.


----------



## joeylamngam (Oct 11, 2011)

It's prob the same price as current wii:s right? Correct me if I'm wrong 

Edit: Dunno the price in dollar, but I'd guess on 160 euro


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 11, 2011)

$149.99


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll have to agree with Bortz on this one. To me the color looks unappealing and somehow generic. It looks like a color that a Chinese knockoff would be made in. Black and white were just fine with me.

EDIT:The worst part about it is that it's not even Sonic blue. It's just some ice blue which is similar to the DS lite.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 11, 2011)

tagzard said:


> They are still selling wiis after they anounced the wii u? Bold move nintendo.


March 2010: Hurr durr let's stop selling Nintendo DS/Lite/i/iXL since we announced the 3DS... wait


----------



## HeyItzRayy (Oct 11, 2011)

that looks actually real nice


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 11, 2011)

I just want someone to buy one of these consoles so we can see how hackable these systems are.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 11, 2011)

LightyKD said:


> I just want someone to buy one of these consoles so we can see how hackable these systems are.


I would assume it's just as _hackable_ as any other Wii with a D3-2 drive.


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't understand why they want to remove GameCube support. it's silly.


----------



## moerik (Oct 11, 2011)

iFish said:


> I don't understand why they want to remove GameCube support. it's silly.


I know, right, the Gamecube had, in my opinion, better and easier controllers for people to use then the Classic Controller.
Lets not forget the decent/great games which have not seen a sequel on the Wii (yet), like Starfox, etc.


----------



## naruses (Oct 13, 2011)

blue is for pussies, my friend


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Does this mean no virtual console n64 gamecube support?
NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

